# Help with Optoma HD80



## Dom (Dec 21, 2007)

I am having a problem with the picture on my Optoma HD80 and I am looking for advice before I go to customer service (I hope I am still in warranty, it is just over a year old)

When I use the HDMI input the picture is choppy (see attachment).

I tried multiple sources and a different cable with no luck. I took the Cable box and the HDMI cable that are working fine on my new Sharp TV and the problem still exists on the Optoma.

If I use the compnent cables on the Optoma I don't seem to have the problem.

Any thoughts would be helpful.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Dom said:


> I am having a problem with the picture on my Optoma HD80 and I am looking for advice before I go to customer service (I hope I am still in warranty, it is just over a year old)
> 
> When I use the HDMI input the picture is choppy (see attachment).


IMHO you have already done the practical troubleshooting with trying different HDMI cables and sources. Looks to me to be some sort of failure in the digital circuitry. Warranty work is indicated.


----------



## Rajesh (Jan 2, 2007)

You might need a firmware update. Are you running a 1.3a version cable ? Do you have a Passive repeater in between your source and display ? 

Looks like TMDS locking problem.


----------



## Dom (Dec 21, 2007)

Rajesh said:


> You might need a firmware update. Are you running a 1.3a version cable ? Do you have a Passive repeater in between your source and display ?
> 
> Looks like TMDS locking problem.


I'm a little embarssed to say this but I called for warranty service and they told me to unplug the unit for a minute or so then plug it back in and try it again. That solved the problem.

Can't believe I went switching cables and DVD players and never tried to unplug it....


----------

